# Name that sickness.



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

These are not my P's but someone elses but this is the best pic I could find with the same thing as my P's. What is it, they are breathing heavy, staying at the top of the tank, and tail fins kind of fallin apart, that and they have these black blotches under skin, and whitish fuzzy stuff on outside layer.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

blck spot or a fungus 
velvet maybe


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Its under the skin itself.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is your filter functioning properly ? Test results ?? 1st pic looks like ammonia burn hard to tell. A sign of heavy breathing and swimming near the top is a sign of nitrite poisoning if they haven't been stressed by being chased by a fellow p. What kind of filter are you running ?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Is your filter functioning properly ? Test results ?? 1st pic looks like ammonia burn hard to tell. A sign of heavy breathing and swimming near the top is a sign of nitrite poisoning if they haven't been stressed by being chased by a fellow p. What kind of filter are you running ?


IM running a XP3 and a ac110. I already had 2 die 2 weeks ago thought i didnt have enough oxygen in the water but its back again. Tank temp is at 80 degrees. I havent tested my water yet dont have a test kit. If you think you might now what it is let me know i dont want to start all over agin after 2 years.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

hmm they have been breatihing hard non stop? do the rub them self? i have that same problem with my thin bar dats and out of 8 3 died.. i couldnt figure what was wrong.. i hope everything goes good for you bro..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

JuN_SpeK said:


> hmm they have been breatihing hard non stop? do the rub them self? i have that same problem with my thin bar dats and out of 8 3 died.. i couldnt figure what was wrong.. i hope everything goes good for you bro..


Ya exactly what mine are doing. here are some pics of mine, might better help.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Mucus on skin, especially on the gills (behind gill covers, operculum) can be due to a high ammonium concentration or other reason for too high pH.
Also heavy breathing is related to the same problem, which is the inability of gills to do gas change.

Regards,


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Mucus on skin, especially on the gills (behind gill covers, operculum) can be due to a high ammonium concentration or other reason for too high pH.
> Also heavy breathing is related to the same problem, which is the inability of gills to do gas change.
> 
> Regards,


It cant be PH And their is no mucus on skin, or gills. ill test water tommorow for sure to see if it is quality of water.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Slim I know exactly what the problem is I lost two reds due to this problem, did u do a water change and add the chlorine remover after adding the sink water or you took too much water out once again I had the same problem brown and white patches on my reds and they were breathing very heavily hopefully everything works out here is a pic of my red with the brown patch on him that later turned into white patches and started peeling off with my 2 other reds that made it.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

I had the same thing in my tank, actually 2 seperate ones. The white fuzz, heavy breathing and didn't want to eat. After doing everything I could think of I still lost the fish. After talking with a friend of mine I heard nitrate/nitrite (don't remember which one) can build up in the filter pads causing poor water quality. That was the only comon thing between the two tank I could think of. I felt I gave them the proper care with water changes and feeding with no feeders. I personally believe that was the cause of the problem. When was the last time you actually changed your white filter pad, not just rise them off ?

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Test your water as soon as possible. Chances are you have high ammonia and that is whats on your p...more than likely. Did you use water conditioner when doing water changes? The cholorine in tap water will kill the bacteria needed in your aquarium. Then your tank will have to cycle again.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mully2003 said:


> Test your water as soon as possible. Chances are you have high ammonia and that is whats on your p...more than likely. Did you use water conditioner when doing water changes? The cholorine in tap water will kill the bacteria needed in your aquarium. Then your tank will have to cycle again.


Yes I add water conditioner. Ill do a test right now for you.

Nitrate- 200ppm
Nitrite- 0ppm
Total Hardness- 250 ppm
total alkanitiy/buffering capacity- above 300 ppm
ph- 8.4

I have done everything in my power to help my tank. Added PH minus. treated the tank for fungus so that might be why the water is all messed up maybe?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

ANYONE?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm my red had the same thing, i didnt know what it was either but i figured it was nothing and hes fine so maybe i got lucky


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Still no reply huh. Thats weird.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe you should try melafix, its good stuff and all natural


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

blazednosferatu said:


> Maybe you should try melafix, its good stuff and all natural


Tried it already. Didnt work out that great, also tried pimafix.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Your nitrate and pH is too high. Nitrate should be under 50 and pH 6.5-7.4


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Pyri said:


> Your nitrate and pH is too high. Nitrate should be under 50 and pH 6.5-7.4


How do I lower them?

And what would make the water like that in the first place?


----------



## y2k400ex (Aug 4, 2005)

I reds have this same stuff right now i tryed primafix, my PH was high i got that back down. I'm testing for nitrates now.

What is the best stuff to rreduce the Nitrates?


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Bacterial / fungal disease brought on by poor water quality due to any or all of the (a) over feeding, (b) uneaten food, © under sized/ improper filtration, and (d) poor tank maintenance (I know because I have been right where you are now)

I would recommend the following (for your application)

1-Make sure your filters are capable of the job (8 - 12 water changes per hour)- I don't recommend power filters
2-Complete a 25% water change
2a-Clean up all left over uneaten food, fish crap, vaccuum the gravel etc
3-Add 1/2 lb of super activated carbon to the filters
4-Add 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt / 5 g of H2O 
5-Add MelaFix 1 / day for seven days
6-On fourth day do another 25% H2O change- be sure to add H2O conditioner (AmQuel - Novaqua etc)
7-After one week replace the filter media and add another 1/2 lb of SUPER activated carbon

Good luck!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

jconroy said:


> Bacterial / fungal disease brought on by poor water quality due to any or all of the (a) over feeding, (b) uneaten food, © under sized/ improper filtration, and (d) poor tank maintenance (I know because I have been right where you are now)
> 
> I would recommend the following (for your application)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info but 
1- ac110 and xp3
2- every week
3- on both filters already
4- every water change
5-have been
6-every 7 days
7- WHY?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

ANSWERED.

your PH is REDICULOUSLY HIGH...get some PH lower drops and test untill fixed, get some peat mosss for your filters. REMOVE ANY coral, shells, crushed coral from the tank immediatley. Your PH is what is normal for a saltw ater tank...seriously. your PH SHOULD be 7 and maybe a lil less.

your nitrate is also too high.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nitrate is more deadly at higher PH! Lower that level.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never seen nitrates that high.. the highest mine ever were was 80, and that was 6 months of doing 1 30% water change per month back when I didnt care..








Get the nitate down, like the others have said.. that is #1
#2 is pH.I dont know what to tell ya there..it should be ok if your nitrates are low..not sure though


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

i have 10 baby 1" RBP's in a 100 gallon tank with 2 feeder goldfish with the same kind of white stuff on them, what should i do?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got back from my LFS - very reputable place, people travel over 100 miles to go there with sick fish - and the really old smart guy there says it is a bacterial infection... I brought in my worst p and he took samples and looked at it under a microscope and everything. He gave me some green powder stuff... well not gave, cost me $20, but said to give it to them once a day and do a 30% water change everyday and in a week they should be better.

Yours look like they have the same exact thing.


----------

